# Why is so hard to fill up theses days



## thenewguy (Oct 4, 2012)

Had me and the wife in hysterics



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1217440941636427


----------



## Si-forks (Dec 26, 2014)

One of my pet hates people who don't use both sides of the pumps


----------



## SalsredTT (Jan 8, 2011)

Hee hee - I have been almost guilty of that. Hubbys car fills other side from TT - I now pop the fuel caps as I drive into the fuel station to see which side it is on so I don't look a total prawn!!!


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)




----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

i take your dumb and raise you.................


----------



## dextter (Oct 29, 2007)

WHAT. THE. FCUK.  :lol:


----------



## thenewguy (Oct 4, 2012)

brian1978 said:


> i take your dumb and raise you.................


Wow, that was almost painful to watch :lol:


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

thenewguy said:


> brian1978 said:
> 
> 
> > i take your dumb and raise you.................
> ...


+1, that driver needs driving lessons.


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

j8keith said:


> thenewguy said:
> 
> 
> > brian1978 said:
> ...


LESSONS CANNOT HELP THIS PERSON, :lol: :lol: :lol:

they need a court order forbidding them from going closer than 50ft from any vehicle


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Words fail me on both of those. I almost had to stop watching Brian's, far too stressful!!


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

j8keith said:


> thenewguy said:
> 
> 
> > brian1978 said:
> ...


That driver needs lobotomy.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

ZephyR2 said:


> That driver needs lobotomy.


I suspect she's already had one! :?


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

It did make me think that the driver may have had a stroke and had lost a hemisphere.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

John-H said:


> It did make me think that the driver may have had a stroke and had lost a hemisphere.


Just never fit to be behind the wheel in the first place. Notice how he / she was still shunting backwards and forwards even after the car behind had driven off. Complete tosser.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

You'll need the sound up for this one...


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

When I did driving lessons, my instructor taught me to park at the test centre on a certain side using the tree alignment to work out when to stop. On the day of the test there was a queue into the test centre because half the car park was flooded and closed and all the other learners had been taught the same. :roll:

I stuck mine in a space elsewhere first time luckily!


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

I learnt to park a car at the age of 5 playing with Corgi and Matchbox toys. In particular I remember having a Jag made by Corgi where the front wheels turned when you pressed on one side allowing you to really steer the car.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

